# Lifestyles & Discussion > Freedom Living >  Grow Your Own $#@!ake Mushroom Log

## Suzanimal

Anyone ever tried this? Where did you get your spores? 




> Growing your own mushrooms is sustainable, fun, and easy to get started. Heres what youll need:
> 
> -Wood
> 
> Most mushrooms grow best on hardwood trees, but there are also a few species that proliferate on softwoods. Oak is often suggested. If you are using another type of wood it is preferable to use trees with a thick outer bark and higher ratio of sapwood to heartwood.
> A good rule of thumb to keep in mind is that the denser the wood, the longer it will take to decompose, thereby it will continue to produce mushrooms for a longer period of time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## donnay

Organic Mushroom Kits
https://www.wheatgrasskits.com/organ...FaHm7AodZmkA_A


I haven't grown mushrooms per se, I have oyster mushrooms that grow, every year, on a tree log on my property.  I may try to grow some Organic Shiitake Mushroom this year.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Organic Mushroom Kits
> https://www.wheatgrasskits.com/organ...FaHm7AodZmkA_A
> 
> 
> I haven't grown mushrooms per se, I have oyster mushrooms that grow, every year, on a tree log on my property.  I may try to grow some Organic Shiitake Mushroom this year.


Have you ever ordered from that website?

----------


## presence

I'm doing it this spring... fairly large scale; maybe +/- 10 @ 12" diameter hardwood trees.  

Its my first crop so I'm going to try out several varieties from several sources online.   

Focusing on $#@!ake, oyster, and lion's mane.  

plugs for the branches and totems with sawdust/grain spawn

You want to cut your trees early spring and plug 2-3 weeks later.

----------


## VIDEODROME



----------


## Suzanimal

> I'm doing it this spring... fairly large scale; maybe +/- 10 @ 12" diameter hardwood trees.  
> 
> Its my first crop so I'm going to try out several varieties from several sources online.   
> 
> Focusing on $#@!ake, oyster, and lion's mane.  
> 
> plugs for the branches and totems with sawdust/grain spawn
> 
> You want to cut your trees early spring and plug 2-3 weeks later.


Have you figured out who you're buying from? If so, I would appreciate it if you shared the websites you're considering.


I'm gonna try to make some shiitake happen.



>

----------


## presence

I'll probably deal w/ fungi perfecti

fungi.com

they sell through amazon too.   I might just throw $200 at the various ads for "mushroom plugs" on amazon and see what sticks 

But I recently met a freelance wildlife biologist in my area that has ties to the local commercial mushroom community and federal grant money for agriculture.  I might see what he can help me get my hands on locally.  Perhaps discuss earmarking some of my taxes for moar mushroom logs.

----------


## amy31416

I'm not necessarily pushing Amazon, but you can read (mostly) genuine reviews and they have a really good return/replacement policy:

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_nr_n_...nid=2941120011

----------


## Suzanimal

> I'm not necessarily pushing Amazon, but you can read (mostly) genuine reviews and they have a really good return/replacement policy:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_nr_n_...nid=2941120011


Cool, thanks. Damn, Amazon really does sell everything.

----------


## donnay

> Have you ever ordered from that website?


I ordered sprouting seeds from them.  I have been contemplating buying the mushroom kit since last summer.

----------


## amy31416

> Cool, thanks. Damn, Amazon really does sell everything.


I've found some crazy stuff on there that I'd have to drive 10 hours to get otherwise. Lily buds for hot & sour, for example. Pretty much any seeds you can imagine too--they can actually ship wine out to certain states now as well (I don't know if they have chillable red though.)

----------


## donnay

> Cool, thanks. Damn, Amazon really does sell everything.


Hmm...I would like to try these Portabellas.  http://www.amazon.com/Seasonal-Heirl...=mushroom+kits

----------


## Suzanimal

> I've found some crazy stuff on there that I'd have to drive 10 hours to get otherwise. Lily buds for hot & sour, for example. Pretty much any seeds you can imagine too--they can actually ship wine out to certain states now as well (I don't know if they have chillable red though.)


They don't have Chillable Red, thank God. I would never leave my cul de sac if I could get it delivered.

----------


## Acala

> I'll probably deal w/ fungi perfecti
> 
> fungi.com
> 
> they sell through amazon too.


I have done a fair amount of business with fungi perfecti and have always been happy.

----------


## Suzanimal

Plastic-Eating Mushrooms Could Save the World




> Here’s a quick exercise in despair. No one knows quite how long it takes plastic to break down in the environment. It could be anywhere from hundreds to thousands of years; at any rate, it’s proven to be longer than the roughly 150 years that manmade plastics have existed. Count the things made out of plastic that you can see even just sitting at your desk -- water bottles, pen caps, iPhone cases, coffee lids, shopping bags, tape dispensers, everything else -- multiply that by a trillion or so, and you have an idea of the scope of the plastic waste on earth.
> 
> Now, just for fun, try to imagine the roughly 870 million people around the globe who are starving right at this moment. It’s enough to make you want to disown this garbage world we created.
> 
> But the good news is that for every problem, there are thousands of smart people trying to solve it. And Austrian designer Katharina Unger has figured out how to harness the power of a rare fungus that can turn plastic into edible biomass.
> 
> It all started back in 2012, when Yale researchers found a rare mushroom in the Amazon (Pestalotiopsis microspora) that was capable of breaking down polyurethane, the main ingredient in modern plastics. That led to a lot of scientists trying to figure out how to use the fungi to deal with the world’s very real plastic waste problem. Unger, who was previously known for creating a kitchen appliance that incubated fly eggs into larva for the purposes of human consumption, took the idea one step further and resolved to figure out how to use fungi to recycle waste into food. Together with Julia Kaisinger and Utrecht University, she created the Fungi Mutarium, which turns mushrooms into an edible product.
> 
> The Fungi Mutarium is comprised of egg-shaped pods made with agar, a seaweed-based gelatin substitute, that serve as a base for fungi cultivation. The designers call these cups “FUs.” After loading them with plastic waste, fungi are introduced, and the mushrooms feed on the FUs’ starch and sugar along with the plastic. After a few months the plastic is gone, and in its place is a puffy edible substance.
> ...


Video at link.

I guess this is what the mushrooms would look like?




> Fungi Cutlery was developed within the collaborative project "Fungi Mutarium" between Livin Studio and Utrecht University. It is designed specifically to eat agar "FUs", a novel food product based on agar (seaweed gelatin substitute) and fungi mycelium. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.livinstudio.com/fungi-cutlery

----------


## Suzanimal

> Growing mushrooms in a laundry basket
> 
> Thought you might like to see a great way to grow mushrooms outdoors if you have a shady place that gets watered regularly…
> 
> This technique also works indoors, but the laundry basket is usually bagged or boxed until the straw is completely colonised with mycelium. This technique has both upsides and downsides, but most importantly, it’s easy, and gets people growing mushrooms! Huzzah…
> 
> At Milkwood Farm, we’ve opted to grow our oyster mushrooms in double buckets. We chose this technique to alleviate the need to bag or box the inner bucket to maintain humidity and isolate the substrate (because that’s the outer bucket’s job), and also to ensure that the plastic that the mycelium is in is food grade.
> 
> However, many home mushroom propagators use the laundry basket technique, and it illustrates yet another way oyster mushrooms can be grown inside, outside and upside down, once you have the basic knowledge, skills, tools and of course mycelium… mmm mushrooms.


http://www.milkwood.net/2012/08/12/g...aundry-basket/

----------

